# 3 Months Free HBO and Sho



## jimc28352 (Jul 19, 2011)

Go to your Dish account and the chat feature and ask for the free 3 month promo. I just got mine.


----------



## bharath_das (May 5, 2011)

Got it both HBO & Showtime for 3 months


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

jimc28352 said:


> Go to your Dish account and the chat feature and ask for the free 3 month promo. I just got mine.


:welcome_s

And I really mean "welcome!"

This is why I really, really like this Forum.

I was truly skeptical as the only ad I can find offers all four of the main premiums free for three months for new and qualified returning customers and nothing appears in the "My Offers" section of my account info on line. Further, because of "Torchwood" I just added Starz back to my package July 1 while already having HBO and Showtime. Plus I just finally got my letter saying my Cinemax for a Penny would be discontinued (after three years!). And I am getting Platinum for free for a year.

But, hey, it's worth a try. Here's my chat transcript (with identifying info removed):


> Welcome to DISH Network Chat.
> CSR: Hello phrelin.
> CSR: How may I help you today?
> phrelin: Hi. Any chance we might be eligible for the free Premium Channel package?
> ...


So that's why I really, really like this Forum. It saved me $99 (less the $5) over the next three months (HBO, Showtime, and Starz cost $33 a month). (Yeah, I like this Forum, but it has saved me money over the years, so it gets a "really, really like" rating.)


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

How did you not get the Starz for a year free already?


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

So I take it that this is only good if you don’t already have them? What about the people that are paying for them now like me that have the AEP will we get a discount on our bill? 

I wish some of the dish support people would answer this!


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

Done!


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

lparsons21 said:


> How did you not get the Starz for a year free already?


I believe Phrelin got Platinum for free.


----------



## churdie (May 4, 2003)

got mine too HBO,Starz,Max, and showtime free for 3 months awesome!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

RasputinAXP said:


> lparsons21 said:
> 
> 
> > How did you not get the Starz for a year free already?
> ...


That is correct. Platinum cost $10 a month. Since I always have HBO and Showtime ($24/mo), Starz is a $9 a month add-on ($33/mo) which I have whenever they have a series I want to see. When I have it I can also record whatever movies I've missed the previous months.

If this deal was available and I had known about it prior to July 8 when "Torchwood" started, I would have saved $5. But it's still a terrific deal!

The thing about Dish is that I've saved on a number of 3-month premium freebies that I learned about here at this Forum - they were never in the "My Offers" section of "My Account" on line nor was there an ad directed to existing customers.

And then there was the Cinemax-for-a-Penny deal that I've had for three years. I got a letter this month telling me they are finally going to cancel it. Doesn't surprise me because Cinemax is going to be premiering its first scripted summer TV series on August 12 - "Strike Back."


----------



## plasmacat (Mar 14, 2007)

Got the free HBO & Show for 3months. Already have Starz for a year. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## tymekeeper (Jan 11, 2008)

I have the old AT120 without locals (save $5/month) On my account it says If I change the basic package I will loose that package as it it no longer available. I also have the free strarz for a year anniversary deal. No other premium things. If I request the free 3 month HBO, Showtime do you think it will also change my basic package? I figure you guys might know more than some CSR's


----------



## sliderbob (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I received my 3 months of HBO & Showtime channels for free today. I don't EVER remember DirecTv doing these deals, when I was with them for years. Thank goodness for Dish Network.


----------



## dakeeney (Aug 30, 2004)

Just got HBO and Showtime free for 3 mo. Call and chat and get it free!


----------



## Jon W (Jan 27, 2004)

I just chatted and got HBO free, not Showtime for whatever reason but thats fine. My wife is very pleased to watch Trueblood


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

Gotta love this forum. Online chat last night, took about 3 minutes - HBO, Cinemax and Showtime FREE for 3 months! Woohoo!


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

Worked for me as well. I only got HBO though.


----------



## rbonzer (May 13, 2002)

I was only offered free HBO as well. I shouldn't be picky, free is free


----------



## jimc28352 (Jul 19, 2011)

Don't understand why some are getting both and others are only getting HBO


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

Did anyone check to make sure this does not extend your commitment?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

jimc28352 said:


> Don't understand why some are getting both and others are only getting HBO


Sometimes this has to do with account history, though I have no idea in this case.


kc1ih said:


> Did anyone check to make sure this does not extend your commitment?


Usually, I get a clear statement to that effect in the online chat. I didn't get one this time, but I can't say for sure.

Of course, since I can't find this offer to existing customers on line providing all the fine print, how would anyone know? But I do know that my account online My Programming page shows my new programming reduced cost. I'll take it.


----------



## eddieopus (Apr 11, 2007)

They offered me only HBO then I said I heard Showtime was being offered also and they hooked me up with both. No contract extension


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Does it autocancel when the 3 months expire? I hate when they put that extra change for the 4th month on your bill before the 3 months are up.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Maybe a reminder to self to cancel a day or two prior to the three months?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

ehren said:


> Does it autocancel when the 3 months expire? I hate when they put that extra change for the 4th month on your bill before the 3 months are up.


These promotions are auto cancel. The bill will generate before they expire but they will auto remove at the end of the promotion. No further action is needed by the customers!


----------



## tymekeeper (Jan 11, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> These promotions are auto cancel. The bill will generate before they expire but they will auto remove at the end of the promotion. No further action is needed by the customers!


 Mary B : I have the old AT120 without locals (save $5/month) On my account it says If I change the basic package I will loose that package as it it no longer available. I also have the free strarz for a year anniversary deal. No other premium things. If I request the free 3 month HBO, Showtime do you think it will also change my basic package? I figure you guys might know more than some CSR's


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

tymekeeper said:


> Mary B : I have the old AT120 without locals (save $5/month) On my account it says If I change the basic package I will loose that package as it it no longer available. I also have the free strarz for a year anniversary deal. No other premium things. If I request the free 3 month HBO, Showtime do you think it will also change my basic package? I figure you guys might know more than some CSR's


Since the promotion you are on is a Grandfathered promotion, any change to your account, including any programming package will result in the loss of this package. It will inevitably happen at some point but I understand that $5.00 a month is a savings. The Starz did not effect this as it was done as a special promo and is outside the normal procedures.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

Scored me some HBO True Blood, but struck out on Showtime Weed.


----------



## HD IS MY LIFE (Apr 30, 2011)

I Have AEP With Platinum and I Would Love To Get HBO, Showtime And Stars for free and Just Continue Paying For Cinemax and Platinum to continue getting the same service that I currently have, Is that Possible?


----------



## riverlake (Aug 14, 2007)

When I went thru the online chat, They had to check something on my account, then they gave me 3 months of HBO & Cinemax. I asked about having to call in after the 3 months and I was told it would automaticly be removed, no call in needed.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

riverlake,

Yes, at the end of the 3 month period, HBO and Cinemax will each automatically be removed from your account. If you choose to keep those packages, you will need to call us to have it added back to your account.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

HD IS MY LIFE said:


> I Have AEP With Platinum and I Would Love To Get HBO, Showtime And Stars for free and Just Continue Paying For Cinemax and Platinum to continue getting the same service that I currently have, Is that Possible?


Probably not. I had AEP for a year. I dropped it because of Showtime's low quality movies. I wished HBO/Cinamax would combine services.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

HD IS MY LIFE said:


> I Have AEP With Platinum and I Would Love To Get HBO, Showtime And Stars for free and Just Continue Paying For Cinemax and Platinum to continue getting the same service that I currently have, Is that Possible?


Nope. From what I have gleaned, you cannot already be paying for the programming to get it for free.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> I wished HBO/Cinamax would combine services.


You mean 'recombine' as they used to be sold together as a package all the time.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

coldsteel said:


> Nope. From what I have gleaned, you cannot already be paying for the programming to get it for free.


You might want to 'glean' some more.... 

You could be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

lparsons21 said:


> You mean 'recombine' as they used to be sold together as a package all the time.


Yes.


----------



## clotter (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks all, I also got HBO and Showtime. 

Quick question though, how could I get this for my mother who doesn't have internet?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

clotter said:


> Thanks all, I also got HBO and Showtime.
> 
> Quick question though, how could I get this for my mother who doesn't have internet?


either PM the DIRT team with her account info, which may work.

Or she can call in and ask for it.


----------



## scorpion43 (Mar 16, 2011)

i got HBO,SHOWTIME AND MAX
u gotta love dish


----------



## Klatu (Jun 22, 2011)

What a great company Dish has become.....earlier this year I was quite upset with them, but decided to stick it out. 

Can't go into all the details, but everyone seems to be very happy, including me, with how they are taking care of their "existing" customers as well as the new ones. 

When times get better  someday, maybe I can afford to upgrade again to my previous packages. Until then, these offerings are just right to keep me as a customer over the long haul.


----------



## HD IS MY LIFE (Apr 30, 2011)

Guess What! Like I stated earlier, I have AEP with Platinum and decided to go ahead and give it a try anyways and It worked for me, The Dish Rep gave me HBO And Showtime Free For 3 Months.
Love you Guys and this Forum So Much! Thanks


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

thank you OP for posting this! I got HBO, MAX, Showtime and Platninum HD all free for 3 months.

I already have Netflix so I am sure Dish is feeling the heat.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

No Max  But I did get HBO and SHO!


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I got Showtime and TMC (already getting HBO and Starz).


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

Worked for me. I didn't receive any notification for this promotion other than DBSTalk.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Just got it, no strings, will automatically terminate at the end of 3 months.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

CSR on chat told me it wouldn't auto drop. :-( 

Can someone from DIRT help me with that?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

RasputinAXP said:


> CSR on chat told me it wouldn't auto drop. :-(
> 
> Can someone from DIRT help me with that?


The only promotion we are running right now is an auto remove promotion at the end of the 3 month. I just verified your account and you will not need to take any further action!! You are good!


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

How much longer will the promotion be available?


----------



## bobl (Jan 17, 2004)

I have AEP and, based on this thread, I went through chat yesterday to inquire about this promotion. I was told it wasn't available to subscribers with AEP. I told the rep that others here, with AEP, had received the promotion, but I was unable to get it. They did give me a $5/month discount for the next three months for my trouble. Can a DIRT team member provide clarity on this issue?


----------



## HD IS MY LIFE (Apr 30, 2011)

bobl said:


> I have AEP and, based on this thread, I went through chat yesterday to inquire about this promotion. I was told it wasn't available to subscribers with AEP. I told the rep that others here, with AEP, had received the promotion, but I was unable to get it. They did give me a $5/month discount for the next three months for my trouble. Can a DIRT team member provide clarity on this issue?


That Sucks! The Rep offered me only 1 premium of my choice, but I asked for Hbo And Showtime and the rep gave me both. I Still Have AEP with Platinum but my Account now shows they are giving me a Credit Deduction for Hbo and Showtime for the next three months. I Still have the same package, same number of channels, I should be paying less the next three months than the $5/month discount they gave you.
Whats even funnier, I'm a new customer (Had dish for only 3 months) and I have just finished receiving Showtime, Playboy and Platinum free for 3 months As Part of their Welcome Package, Now a week later Dish Network is giving me Showtime along with Hbo for another 3 Months.

I hope another rep can give you better deal. Good Luck!


----------



## Kreg14 (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the great tip. Only got offered HBO but that's really the only one I wanted, so didn't push for anything more.


----------



## EdJ (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I called up and they gave me free HBO, ShowTime and Cinemax for the next three months. There must be some logic in figuring out why some people get varying number of free premium channels. But I do not know what it might be.... :grin:


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

When they gonna give something free to the "Everything" customers.......


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Awsome, get to see new season of Curb Your Enthuaism!!!


----------



## arlinv (Mar 1, 2007)

Got all 3 (HBO/Cinemax/Showtime). Took less than 3 minutes.

Thanks.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

I got all three here. Chatted in and asked for all three and was told HBO and Show was all that was offered but, they would ask a supervisor. Came back in a second or two and said the supervisor approved so I got all three for 3 months with auto cancel. What a great deal!


----------



## Grantmobile (Aug 24, 2010)

I called and was offered only Showtime. Went to chat and was only offered HBO???
Took the HBO, which is very nice of Dish to give, but wonder why I couldn't get all three?

Maybe because I'm only on the Dish America package level?


----------



## dakeeney (Aug 30, 2004)

Chatted this morning and got Cinemax added for free for 3 mo. Already had HBO/Showtime. Have all 3 for 3 mo.


----------



## Schizm (Jul 31, 2007)

Refreshing to hear of a promotion for existing customers. I already subscribe to HBO so they gave me Showtime & Cinemax for three months. Thanks!


----------



## mark722 (Sep 27, 2007)

I was told the HBO & Showtime promotion was only available to new subs but I was offered the choice of any one premium free for 3 months. I chose HBO since True Blood Season 4 isn't available from Netflix yet and I will be canceling the DVD by mail option next month due to their ridiculous price increase. Thanks for this great tip. Saved me money in more ways than one!


----------



## DaveM (Feb 16, 2011)

Schizm said:


> Refreshing to hear of a promotion for existing customers. I already subscribe to HBO so they gave me Showtime & Cinemax for three months. Thanks!


Same scenario and outcome for me. Already had HBO, so they gave me Showtime and Cinemax instead for three months (I called on the phone). Thanks for the heads up, and a big thanks to Dish!


----------



## BodyshotsByDan (May 28, 2011)

I already had HBO/SHO/Max (And starz for 12mo), chatted and the rep @ first said yes I qualified, then she came back and said Nope, because I already had them I couldn't get them (Maybe because I just added them a month ago *shrug*) Still happy with Dish, just with the CSRs would all do the same thing  Makes me sad


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Took a lot more than 5 minutes, more like 15+, but I finally got $5/month credit for the next six months. I told the Chat CSR I knew other AEP customers had been offered a credit. He stuck with the "you already have premiums" line so I told him again. Suddenly he dropped off the chat and I was switched to Loyalty department. They finally agreed to the credit. 

Thanks all who shared the experience here. I wouldn't have thought to ask otherwise.


----------



## satlover25 (Jan 3, 2006)

First...Thank you JimC for the heads up. Secondly...Thank you Dish! Thirdly...Thank you DBSTalk for being here. Asked for and received HBO, Showtime & Max! Already have Starz free for a year. The reasons to love Dish keep adding up. 

Now where's TVOne!?...please!

CSR: How may I help you today?
Me: Hello, hopefully all is well. Any chance I might be eligible for the free Premium Channel package...HBO, Showtime, Max
CSR: Hello!
CSR: I will be happy to assist you with your request.
CSR: For security purposes, would you please verify the physical address including zip code on the account, and one of your receiver numbers? The receiver number can be located by pressing menu twice on the remote and will be located next to the receiver CAID and starts with R00.
Me: Addy...hold please for the rec #
CSR: Thank you.
Me: ####-####-##
CSR: Thank you.
CSR: Please give me a moment while I add these to your account.
Me: AWESOME! Thank you !
CSR: You are welcome.
CSR: I have successfully added HBO, Showtime, Max to your account.
CSR: Is there anything else I may assist you with?
CSR: These all are free for 3 months.
CSR: These will be automatically removed after 3 months.
Me: Thank you for the quick service. Have a GREAT evening!
CSR: You are welcome. Thank you for using Dish Chat! Bye!

Took all of 2 mins.

I know we have choices, but I cannot understand why people still have cable. Call TWC and ask for HBO, Showtime or Max for free...for one month. The only sound you will hear is laughter!!


----------



## jdavis71 (Aug 31, 2008)

I have just finished chatting with a rep, and I only received Cinemax for 1 month. I explained that I had heard that others were receiving HBO, etc. for 3 months and she/he said that the only offer at this time is the Cinemax.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

jdavis71 said:


> I have just finished chatting with a rep, and I only received Cinemax for 1 month. I explained that I had heard that others were receiving HBO, etc. for 3 months and she/he said that the only offer at this time is the Cinemax.


Well, wait awhile, maybe even until tomorrow and try a chat again... Different CSRs can give different results.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

..


----------



## mhcdenver (Apr 9, 2009)

Just got 3 months of free Showtime...thanks guys!


----------



## mhcdenver (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh and by the way, the guy said I would have to cancel after 3 months....it wouldn't drop automatically. I think I will PM Mary.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Just finished "chatting" 

Got all three until oct.31

Gal said it will "auto delete" at the end of the period.

Will pm Mary just in case.

Great deal.

By the way, csr said you have to have autopay to qualify, which I already did. 

Thanks everyone for this thread!


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

By the way, does anyone know the end date of this offer?

[ before I pass this on to friends who sub to dish ]

an approximate would be helpfull.

thanks


----------



## scorpion43 (Mar 16, 2011)

satcrazy said:


> Just finished "chatting"
> 
> Got all three until oct.31
> 
> ...


I don't have auto pay and i got this deal


----------



## satlover25 (Jan 3, 2006)

scorpion43 said:


> I don't have auto pay and i got this deal


...neither do I


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

thanks for letting me know that.

I know someone with dish who also doesn't have autopay, I will let her know I was mis-informed, so she can call for the promo deal.

regards


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

..


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

I called and tried to get the promo today. The person I spoke with in the loyalty dept. said that it was for NEW customers only. I told her that I read here that dozens of existing customers were getting it but she wouldn't budge. The only thing she would do for me is to give back my $0.01/year Cinemax for one month.

What do I have to do? CSR roulette??


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Yes.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

..


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

After an on-line chat that went nowhere I made another call to the loyalty dept. The rep initially told me that the promo was not available for my account (AT200, no premiums) but after a few back and forths and a couple of please hold's he finally agreed to give me Showtime free for 3 months, no HBO. I asked why my account was not eligible for the full promo of the two channels he told me that it was because I was getting some monthly service credits that they gave me after my HD Absolute pkg. was discontinued. Apparently I was already over my "free stuff" limit. He also told me I would have to call 3 months from today to have Showtime removed if I didn't want it anymore or I would start getting charged.


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

JeffN9 said:


> .... over my "free stuff" limit. ....


That's strange. I was already getting STARZ free for a year, and Platinum free for a year. I got HBO, Cinemax AND Showtime free for 3 months. Then when I contacted Dish Network about a week ago to see if there was any way to lower my bill (been unemployed for 9 months), they offered a $5 credit for 3 months.


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm currently getting 2 $10 credits per month for 12 months that I talked them into to help offset my cost increase going from HD Absolute to AT200. In addition I'm getting Platinum free for 1 year and HD200 free although I think everyone get's that. On top of that I was getting Cinemax for the $0.01 a year deal but that had already been removed before I called the first time. The existing credits were the only reason they gave me for not getting HBO and Showtime. They actually gave me a choice between the 2 and I picked Showtime. 

I know it's the luck of the draw on who you get on the phone. Maybe I just kept getting the short straw yesterday. Obviously I can't complain based on the other stuff I' am getting. I was also very nice to the people I spoke/chatted with.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

l8er said:


> That's strange.


Not really 
I cant disclose more though, i could get fired.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

I just chatted and was offered only 1 of the premium channels. I was told all 3 are for new customers only. That's fine, I only wanted Showtime anyway.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

I DVR'ed "Beyond The Valley Of The Dolls" on Cinemax!


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

For those that are getting the free channel promo's how is it showing on your bill? I looked at my account on-line yesterday and it is showing Showtime @ $13/month. Will I be getting a credit to offset the charge or should I be concerned??


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

JeffN9 said:


> For those that are getting the free channel promo's how is it showing on your bill? I looked at my account on-line yesterday and it is showing Showtime @ $13/month. Will I be getting a credit to offset the charge or should I be concerned??


 Oops, it should look like this:

*Jul 26 HBO - 3 MO 0.00
Jul 26 Cinemax - 3 MO 0.00
Jul 26 Showtime - 3 MO 0.00*


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

l8er said:


> Oops, it should look like this:
> 
> *Jul 26 HBO - 3 MO 0.00
> Jul 26 Cinemax - 3 MO 0.00
> Jul 26 Showtime - 3 MO 0.00*


That's the way I thought it should read. They might have set mine up differently with a corresponding credit but I doubt it. I won't be able to see my actual statement for a while. Maybe one of the DIRT folks can help by looking at my account???

I'm beginning to wonder if it was worth all the hassle


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

JeffN9 said:


> That's the way I thought it should read. They might have set mine up differently with a corresponding credit but I doubt it. I won't be able to see my actual statement for a while. Maybe one of the DIRT folks can help by looking at my account???
> 
> I'm beginning to wonder if it was worth all the hassle


Hi JeffN9, please go ahead and send me your account# or phone# and I can review your account. Certain account are given the credit for 3 months but without reviewing the account, I would only be guessing! Just let me know! Thanks!


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hi JeffN9, please go ahead and send me your account# or phone# and I can review your account. Certain account are given the credit for 3 months but without reviewing the account, I would only be guessing! Just let me know! Thanks!


You have been pm'd. Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

Turns out I do have credits applied to my account to offset the $13/month charges. Shouldn't have jumped to conclusions. 

Mary, thanks much for your help.

Ok I'll stop hijacking the thread now:grin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

jimc28352 said:


> Go to your Dish account and the chat feature and ask for the free 3 month promo. I just got mine.


Thanks! I just signed up for the 3 free months of HBO and Showtime.

The Dish customer service rep saw that I already have free Starz and HD 
Platinum for one free year, but didn't seem to care. She hooked me up
for 3 free months of HBO and Showtime. The channels just appeared on
my DVR.

It really pays to visit this forum every 2 to 3 months to find deals like this.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

I was told I could not have it because I have a 501 still on my account. They said I have to upgrade it first. Nice try. Ain't gonna happen. Why can't I get it on my other two receivers? I guess paying my bill on ttime for 17 years is not always enough.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

jkane,

Please provide your account information to me and I will see if I can assist with your request. Please let me know what you were looking to add to your account. Thanks.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

I chatted a few minutes ago and got the promo. Thanks for all the posts on this!!


----------



## xplocvo (Aug 3, 2007)

Tried chatting with two different reps and they both said this offer is now expired. Not sure I want to waste more time trying another, bummer.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

xplocvo,

If you would PM your account information to me, I would be happy to see if I can assist you with your request. Thanks.


----------



## pjmystic (Nov 15, 2007)

I tried this today and was told I don't qualify. Not sure why that is.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

..


----------



## JW7677 (Aug 15, 2011)

I called to try to get the promo today. Reply was "Premium promotion? What promotion?" I explained it to the CSR who quickly told me I couldn't get it, as it was expired. When she asked if there was anything else she could do to assist me, I asked her to bump me down from Top 250 to Top 200 and ditch Showtime and thanked her for saving me some money.


----------



## pjmystic (Nov 15, 2007)

Inkosaurus said:


> Do you already pay for the premiums?
> We cant remove them when your paying for them and add it back for the promotion CSR's are getting fired left and right for that.


I don't no. I only get the Starz 30th anniversary deal.


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

After seeing this, I just now went into chat. Was told that there are no current promotion offers---but after checking with their supervisor the agent said that they OK'd it for me and it's taken care of...so now I'm waiting for them to show up in my program guide

WooHoo! just checked again...all set up and good to go! Was going to subscribe to SHO soon anyhow (wife is a big Dexter fan and the new season starts soon)


----------



## pitflyer (Jan 25, 2008)

Finally did my chat today. Asked for HBO and Showtime, said I quality. Tried to push my luck and add Cinemax, said did not qualify for that. No biggie. I had Cinemax for a penny a year for like three years, so its all fair (just lost it finally last month, and maybe ever watched it three times)


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

pitflyer said:


> Finally did my chat today. Asked for HBO and Showtime, said I quality. Tried to push my luck and add Cinemax, said did not qualify for that. No biggie. I had Cinemax for a penny a year for like three years, so its all fair (just lost it finally last month, and maybe ever watched it three times)


That's strange... I thought HBO and Cinemax were bundled together.

I had free one-year Starz and HD Platinum.

During the online chat, I asked for "3 free months of HBO and Showtime" and
never mentioned Cinemax.(didn't even enter my mind at all)

After the chat, I turned on my TV and HBO, Cinemax, and Showtime were
all there.


----------



## negril jam (Mar 14, 2004)

It must be the luck of the draw with csrs.Chatted today with one and got free Hbo. cinemax and showtime with autocancelTook about 3 minutes and he thanked me for being such a loyal customer (13 years)


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

I was offered 3 months Cinemax and Showtime today. Dish :up:


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

I just got them also. Great way to start a Monday.


----------



## sliderbob (Aug 10, 2007)

DEL


----------

